# Was just hit with a flying soda bottle out of a pickup!



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm so angry right now....

I just got back from a ride in Danville, off highlands road. Some jerks in a pick up threw an empty bottle at me. It nearly missed my wife, but actually hit me right square in the back. I have a large welt there.

We were on the shoulder off the road stopped for a quick re-fuel.
I can't believe people out here are really like this. They also yelled profanity at us. I'm really amazed... 
Has anyone else experienced this type of behavior out here?
 Should we find another route?

BTW, I did report it to the Danville police. Although I was unable to get a license number. 
The truck was a faded light green, old Chevy from the 80's, with a Marines sticker in the window.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

No, you shouldn't change the route. Sadly ,things like this happens sometimes.
One question though, are you saying you got a welt on you back from an empty soda bottle????? What the heck was the bottle made out of?


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

If it was one of those plastic bottles the lids on those things hurt. I don't doubt that he has a welt. I hope you don't have to deal with something like that again.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I ride out there quite often and have never had any problems or close calls. But there are immature kids everywhere. I have had a full slurpee bounced off of my back in Danvillle, I have had a car swerve and the passenger reach out and slap me on the butt while they pass me on SRV blvd in Alamo. I chased those kids down somehow and the explanation was that the driver just turned 18 and they had been drinking??? Thanks for almost killing me. 

I will keep an eye out for your green p-u and hope they don't throw one at me.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bummer, I drive over to Danville to ride because it is safer than here


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've calmed down a bit. I was really upset about it. My wife as well... Sad, I have not been treated like that in years on a bike. I will continue my riding. Hope I run into those idiots again, so I can get the license plate number.
BTW, I was hit with a glass "IZZE" brand soda bottle. It's actually very heavy. If we would have been hit in the face or sensitive bit's it could have been deadly. Especially from a vehicle traveling around 40 mph...

Anyway, be careful out there. There are way too many nut cases!


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

I've had all sorts of junk thrown at me over the years in the Danville/Pleasanton corridor there. Thankfully I've grown used to this type of junk from ********, as they also pick on skateboarders which used to be my public sport obsession. Boredom + vehicle + anonymity of driving past = tard behavior.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Those Izze soda bottles are made of glass isn't it? I know Chipotle sell them in glass bottles. That would seriously hurt if it's glass.


----------



## BentGamer (Sep 29, 2008)

What is it with pussheads in pickups? I know pussheads drive other vehicles as well. I t just seems that there are more pussheads in pickups. Glad nobody was seriously hurt.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

desmo13 said:


> Bummer, I drive over to Danville to ride because it is safer than here



Desmo, I should have mentioned that my two incidents were many years ago. I ride in the San Ramon Valley from Martinez to Pleasanton and all towns in between all the time and feel pretty safe overall. It's the cell phone idiots that scare me the most, and every body has one, including me. :idea:


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

I live in Danville and ride SRV Blvd and Highland all the time. Stuff happens every now and then around here. In my experience it's usually high school kids. It always pisses me off when it happens. Cell phone is the best solution. I never get focused quickly enough to get a license number though.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

As with any crime, it is a risk they take. These guys are not kids or ********, they are criminals. If caught, I assume you would sue the bejeesus out of them as well as prosecute. A little ******* fun could cost them both their mobile home and that Trans Am on blocks. 

A similar incident happened to me but they got caught. They paid for my nice shiny Look 595. I am sure my transgressors are much more polite -if they can still afford to drive.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, you'd think out in the "country" it would be better to ride and not worry about your safety in that way. I guess not. 

Hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Dude, try a brick from a third story building to the back of the head/neck like I took in Bisbee AZ one year...


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

gun2head said:


> Dude, try a brick from a third story building to the back of the head/neck like I took in Bisbee AZ one year...


try a piano dropped from a high rise....now that hurts


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

So you graduated from bricks to pianos!! Just put me out of my misery...HAHAHA!!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

or someone dropping an elephant from an over hanging roof garden above your head when stopped at a traffic lights! - that REALLY hurts man I can tell you.


----------

